# Hi fellow kitty lovers



## the_sweetest_kitten (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi there! I'm new to the boards and I have two kitties. Brother and sister that are one year old, Kaycey and Cougar. Just wanted to say hi to everyone and introduce myself. By the way my name is Stephanie.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Stephanie and welcome to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I also have 2 kitties a little over a year old, brother and sister. Look forward to some pictures. :lol:


----------



## the_sweetest_kitten (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for the friendly welcome. I'll try to post some pictures of my babies soon. I just have to figure out how first. If anyone could give me directions on how that would be great.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum! Can't wait to here more about your cats!


----------

